
Russian mil. hacked US voting SW company, spearphished 122 election officials - fallinghawks
http://boingboing.net/2017/06/05/nyet.html
======
chillingeffect
How legit does this seem to people? It appears to be the scenario many
dreaded: phishing, TFA, MITM.

But then they only have their google accounts... not sure what the vector
would be to the voting machines or their code, but having email dirt on
employees could be powerful leverage.

